
DIY Cassette Tape Guitar Delay - utopcell
https://hackaday.com/2019/11/03/diy-cassette-tape-guitar-delay/
======
cgrealy
Definitely filed under "pointless but cool".

Kudos!

~~~
utopcell
:-)

